# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیم ریاضی و پشت کنکوری هستم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## Mohammade

سلام دوستان 
من کنکور ۹۷ اولین کنکورم بود که به دلیل مشکلاتی که داشتم اصلا مطالعه نداشتم ۲۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم

سال ۹۸ هم نتونستم درس بخونم و حدودا یک ماه و نیم مطالعه کردم که ۱۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم

سوالم از شما اینه آیا امکان داره در رشته ریاضی در این زمان باقی مانده بشود دانشگاه تهران اورد؟ منطقی بخوایم درنظر بگیریم

ممنون از پاسختون

----------


## _LEYLA_

چرا فکر میکنین نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
با وجود 6 ماه زمان ،  پس مشکل زمان نیست ، به خودتون اعتماد ندارین!
شما رشتتون ریاضیه ، نمیگم آسونه،ولی نسبت به تجربی رقابت خیلی کمتره
از الان ، اگه یه نفر بخواد پزشکی بیاره 100% میتونه ، مگه اینکه خودش کم کاری کنه
ریاضی هم 100% امکان پذیره ، مگه اینکه خودتون کم کاری کنین.

----------


## V_buqs

سلام 
من رشته م تجربیه میخام کنکور ریاضی بدم رقابت توش کم تر هست ولی سختی های خودشو داره شما بخونی قطعا میتوونی قبول شی من دروس عمومی و شیمی رو بلدم ولی یه فیزیک و ریاضی میمونه که یکم سختن ولی انشالله تموم میشه تا اونموقع

----------


## Phenotype_2

مشکل از زمان نیست. مشکل از باور. بدون ی باور درست ی قرن و نیم پشت کنکوریم و ی باور درست 5-6 ماهه کار رو تموم میکنه.

----------


## -Sara-

بله میشه،این شیش ماه زمان کمی نیست!

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان 
> من کنکور ۹۷ اولین کنکورم بود که به دلیل مشکلاتی که داشتم اصلا مطالعه نداشتم ۲۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم
> 
> سال ۹۸ هم نتونستم درس بخونم و حدودا یک ماه و نیم مطالعه کردم که ۱۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم
> 
> سوالم از شما اینه آیا امکان داره در رشته ریاضی در این زمان باقی مانده بشود دانشگاه تهران اورد؟ منطقی بخوایم درنظر بگیریم
> 
> ممنون از پاسختون



يه سوال دوستم باتغییررشته اومدریاضی تربیت اورددرصدزیادش30عمومی بودشد4800حالاسواله من آینه سوالات ریاضی انتخابی سختترین؟
مندبیام تربیت ریاضی میارم؟؟

----------


## wonshower

> سلام 
> من رشته م تجربیه میخام کنکور ریاضی بدم رقابت توش کم تر هست ولی سختی های خودشو داره شما بخونی قطعا میتوونی قبول شی من دروس عمومی و شیمی رو بلدم ولی یه فیزیک و ریاضی میمونه که یکم سختن ولی انشالله تموم میشه تا اونموقع


چی میخای بیاری؟

----------


## wonshower

> چرا فکر میکنین نمیشه؟
> با وجود 6 ماه زمان ،  پس مشکل زمان نیست ، به خودتون اعتماد ندارین!
> شما رشتتون ریاضیه ، نمیگم آسونه،ولی نسبت به تجربی رقابت خیلی کمتره
> از الان ، اگه یه نفر بخواد پزشکی بیاره 100% میتونه ، مگه اینکه خودش کم کاری کنه
> ریاضی هم 100% امکان پذیره ، مگه اینکه خودتون کم کاری کنین.


پزشکی چطوريه؟لطفابگین من باتمام وجودم عمل میکنم

----------


## V_buqs

> چی میخای بیاری؟


مهندسی کامپیوتر هدف اصلیمه

----------


## V_buqs

> پزشکی چطوريه؟لطفابگین من باتمام وجودم عمل میکنم


واقعا نمیتونین هرچقدرم بخونین نمیتونین 

من از سوم دبیرستان تا الان که 2 سال از پشت کنکوری بودنم مگیذره زیست میخونم هنوز نمیدونم داخل سلول چیه سیتوپلاسم چیه 

یکیو سفت بگیر تا ته برو (البته ببین چی دوست داری)

----------


## wonshower

[QUOTE=V_buqs;1563893]واقعا نمیتونین هرچقدرم بخونین نمیتونین 

من از سوم دبیرستان تا الان که 2 سال از پشت کنکوری بودنم مگیذره زیست میخونم هنوز نمیدونم داخل سلول چیه سیتوپلاسم چیه 

یکیو سفت بگیر تا ته برو (البته ببین چی دوست 


اگ بخونی،تست بزنی میتونی من سال اول مجازیم نشدم ولی سال دوم تربیت ام آوردم خیلی پیشرفت کردم ولی نرفتم ب امیدپزشکی الانم اگ جو اطراف نباشه میتونم ول خب ....

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان 
> من کنکور ۹۷ اولین کنکورم بود که به دلیل مشکلاتی که داشتم اصلا مطالعه نداشتم ۲۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم
> 
> سال ۹۸ هم نتونستم درس بخونم و حدودا یک ماه و نیم مطالعه کردم که ۱۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم
> 
> سوالم از شما اینه آیا امکان داره در رشته ریاضی در این زمان باقی مانده بشود دانشگاه تهران اورد؟ منطقی بخوایم درنظر بگیریم
> 
> ممنون از پاسختون


دوست عزیز من رشته م ریاضی بود و دوبار کنکور دادم و متاسفانه هردوبار ماه های آخر برام مشکلاتی پیش اومد که نتونستم بخونم
سال اول ۴۰۰۰ شدم و سال دوم ۱۷۰۰ که قطعا اگه اون مشکلات پیش نمیومد الان رتبه خیلی خیلی بهتری داشتم
هرچند رشته و دانشگاهی رو که میخاستم آوردم 
شما هم میتونی
تلاشتو بکن
من از نصیحتبدم میاد ولی ناچارم بهت این نصیحتو بکنم
تو درستو بخون تلاشتو بکن اگه آوردی که مبارکه
اگه نیاوردی هم حسرتشو نمیخوری و خیالت آسوده س
هرچند احتمالش نزدیک به صفره که بخونی اما قبول نشی
قطعا میتونی
از همین امروز بخون و از درسهای عمومی هم غافل نشو چون اکثر بچه های ریاضی درصدای عمومیشون پایینه

----------

